# How do y’all cook fish ?



## BM_Barrelcooker

I’ve had a few snapper and other varieties whole fried in restaurants lately and they were good. 

Caught some nice Sac-a-lait today so 
I decided to give it a try. 

The pre shake with cayenne seals the deal. Glad I tried it. It was fine fine.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

I love, love, love fried crappie/sac-a-lait. My uncle is a bit of a crappie and walley savant, so he hooks us up with a fish fry most of the time when I visit my parents. We used to catch our own crappie, but once we switched to fishing salt, we mostly ate redfish.

I actually used to fry a lot of redfish and black drum and I loved them. We brined the fillets in the bag along with a couple tablespoons of lemon juice and froze it. The brine pulled the blood and a lot of oil out of the fillet before it froze, preventing the excessively fishy taste drum can have and the brine also protected the fillets from freezer burn. I won't claim fried drum is as good as crappie, but it was still damn good. I grilled a lot of drum also... ...and made the occasional courtboullion.

I gotta get a trolling motor on my boat and start meat fishin' for crappie, white perch and yellow perch. I don't mind throwing back a redfish or bass these days, but I really like having fish in the freezer.

Nate


----------



## Hardluk81

It depends on what I’m cooking but I’m partial to my beer batter recipe in peanut oil.


----------



## Ben

Fry crappie, catfish and speckled trout. Redfish, snook, and thick fillets go on the grill. Delicate fillets go in a pan with some butter or in the oven with some kind of seafood stuffing (crab, shrimp, scallops)


----------



## Newman

Gut hooked redfish- grilled “on half shell”, or ceviche.
Trout- pan seared
Flounder- stuffed and grilled whole
Grouper, snapper- pan seared, some set aside for ceviche
Ttail- pan seared, eaten by chef before anyone else catches on.


----------



## Pole Position

I realize it is out of vogue now, but I still love blackened redfish with some good home-made tartar sauce to cool the heat. And yea, stuffed flounder, though a pita to fix, is 'bout as close to culinary heaven as you can get. And with anything fried, we always have a side of grits and coleslaw.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Fresh trout fillets, coat in cornmeal with spices. Fry in peanut oil. Drain it and throw a slice of mild cheddar cheese on it while it's still hot to get it melty. Put the whole mess on a Kaiser roll with lettuce and tomato and it's heaven on earth.
Flounder gets made into ceviche and most everything else gets to swim away.


----------



## Zika

Flounder ceviche? That's almost sacrilege! 

Buddy turned me on to this one. Filet and skin fresh slot trout. Slice down the middle to create long strips. Wrap each strip in bacon (pork or turkey) and pin with a couple toothpicks. Brush with extra virgin olive oil and dust with your favorite seasonings. Italian spices is good or Cajun Magic. Put on a hot grill and turn a couple times until the bacon gets crispy and the fish turns white.

The bacon holds the moisture in and adds a great flavor. Very tasty with a rice dish and warm baguette.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Zika said:


> Flounder ceviche? That's almost sacrilege!
> 
> Buddy turned me on to this one. Filet and skin fresh slot trout. Slice down the middle to create long strips. Wrap each strip in bacon (pork or turkey) and pin with a couple toothpicks. Brush with extra virgin olive oil and dust with your favorite seasonings. Italian spices is good or Cajun Magic. Put on a hot grill and turn a couple times until the bacon gets crispy and the fish turns white.
> 
> The bacon holds the moisture in and adds a great flavor. Very tasty with a rice dish and warm baguette.


Try it just once, it'll be the best ceviche you've ever had; trust me!


----------



## Newman

SomaliPirate said:


> Try it just once, it'll be the best ceviche you've ever had; trust me!


It is delicious, yet I don’t get enough yield, and the starving masses gobble it all up way too quickly.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

I gotta try you all's flounder. I have always heard how good flounder is, but I gotta admit I just don't like it any way I've had it. The meat is mealy to me. I just throw them back.

Nate


----------



## Fritz

I usually cook snapper, hogfish or grouper fillets. Light coating of flour then sauté the fillets in clarified butter and put them on a plate, in the oven to stay warm.

Take dirty pan (don't use a nonstick pan for this) and make a quick pan sauce by reducing chicken broth and white wine, finish with butter. You can experiment with the reduction, almost anything works, I always add Dijon mustard and dill or parsley, sometimes capers, jalapeño etc. 

It's a surprisingly easy way to go way beyond ordinary.

That said, I'm trying Zika's bacon recipe!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I gotta try you all's flounder. I have always heard how good flounder is, but I gotta admit I just don't like it any way I've had it. The meat has is mealy to me. I just throw them back.
> 
> Nate


----------



## Zika

SomaliPirate said:


> Try it just once, it'll be the best ceviche you've ever had; trust me!


I'll definitely try it. Love ceviche. Flounder is one of the best fish swimming to eat for me, so I always default to stuffing with crab meat and baking.


----------



## Ben

Flounder is the one fish that the wife will throw me in the dog house for if I let them go.


----------



## SomaliPirate

My wife lost a 18-20" flounder boatside on sunday. Neither one of us wanted to speak for a few minutes.


----------



## Pole Position

SomaliPirate said:


> My wife lost a 18-20" flounder boatside on sunday. Neither one of us wanted to speak for a few minutes.


You may want to begin divorce proceedings... ; )


----------



## Ben

I would be lying if I said the thought hasn't crossed my mind


----------



## CedarCreek

Any of you all like salt and pepper shrimp (usually in the shell) that you can order at an authentic asian restaurant? You can do the same for fish. Soak small fish chunks or small filets in lightly salted water for a couple hours until they get cold. Remove from the water and coat in cornstarch. Deep fry the chunks and set aside. Then heat up some oil in a wok or sauce pan and stir fry garlic, ginger, green onions, and a sliced hot pepper (if you like) for a minute or so. Add fish chunks along with salt/pepper (about 3/4 teaspoon of each) and continue stir frying for a couple more minutes. Not for anyone on a low salt diet but tastes great.


----------



## Ben

CedarCreek said:


> Any of you all like salt and pepper shrimp (usually in the shell) that you can order at an authentic asian restaurant? You can do the same for fish. Soak small fish chunks or small filets in lightly salted water for a couple hours until they get cold. Remove from the water and coat in cornstarch. Deep fry the chunks and set aside. Then heat up some oil in a wok or sauce pan and stir fry garlic, ginger, green onions, and a sliced hot pepper (if you like) for a minute or so. Add fish chunks along with salt/pepper (about 3/4 teaspoon of each) and continue stir frying for a couple more minutes. Not for anyone on a low salt diet but tastes great.


Definitely going to give that a try. I have a small propane wok on the patio I have been experimenting with. Completely fascinated with Asian cooking and how different the preparation is versus a Euro/Mediterranean/Caribbean I am use to cooking with.


----------



## Surffshr

I’ve been known to go home immediately upon landing a flounder due drooling followed closely by an intense hunger. 

Oh and ceviche is best with just legal specks, caught at first light somewhere along the beach, filleted/rinsed in saltwater, placed carefully in a prepped ziplock container on ice in your beer cooler, then “discovered” about 8 hrs later As the beach/beer hunger kicks into overdrive.


----------



## CedarCreek

What’s funny is my wife is Asian but I do all the Asian cooking. She handles the steaks, spaghetti, and everything else. 
Forgot a detail—when you soak the fish in salt water it should be in the refrigerator or ice so that it gets cold. Otherwise, cornstarch won’t stick to the fish.


----------



## bonehead

I am all about catch and release, but every once in a while I'll bring a couple trout or snapper home. My all time favorite, stoopid simple recipe is broiling the fillet in a pan with a little butter and some shredded cheese. Then a little salt (your preference) and that's it. Nothing fancy, time-consuming, etc. 

Nothing quite like bringing home fish that you caught with your own hand-tied flies...


----------



## LowHydrogen

In no particular order..
Oysters- prefer raw, but if there's been a lot of rain and they're not salty enough for me I'll get em steamed with Parmesan and Greek seasoning 
Grouper-fried or grilled
Flounder-baked
Redfish-fried
Trout-fried
Amberjack-grilled or smoked
Mahi-grilled
Mullet-fried, ground into fishcake, or smoked and glazed with tupelo honey reduced with butter
Mullet roe(red)-scrambled in eggs or smoked
Shrimp-fried-grilled-boiled-sauteed


----------



## fishicaltherapist

You're supposed to cook 'em ??!?!?


----------



## yobata

LowHydrogen said:


> In no particular order..
> Oysters- prefer raw, but if there's been a lot of rain and they're not salty enough for me I'll get em steamed with Parmesan and Greek seasoning
> Grouper-fried or grilled
> Flounder-baked
> Redfish-fried
> Trout-fried
> Amberjack-grilled or smoked
> Mahi-grilled
> Mullet-fried, ground into fishcake, or smoked and glazed with tupelo honey reduced with butter
> Mullet roe(red)-scrambled in eggs or smoked
> Shrimp-fried-grilled-boiled-sauteed


For the oysters, what is Greek seasoning?

Also, I've never had mullet, but that egg/roe dish sounds pretty good!!


----------



## LowHydrogen

yobata said:


> For the oysters, what is Greek seasoning?
> 
> Also, I've never had mullet, but that egg/roe dish sounds pretty good!!


Cavenders is my go-to.








Never had mullet?!
Don't get mullet that have recently been in fresh water, they taste like mud/grass. As for red roe you get it in females in Dec/Jan, not everyone likes it but I grew up eating it. Not as many guys do it now since they have to throw cast nets, but you can still find guys to buy from.


----------



## Brett

Oily fish fillets get simmered in whatever marinara style sauce I have available
until it flakes into tiny bits and spreads throughout the sauce.
Pour over a pile of pasta and add some fresh garlic bread on the side.

Thin white fillets get sauteed with lemon pepper seasoning in an omelette pan with a dab of butter.

For a family gathering, 5 to 10 lbs of mahi, grouper, snapper or sheepshead
get sliced into half inch thick chunks, then soaked in an egg wash.
The wash is made from 1 cup milk and 1 raw egg whipped to an even consistency.
2 cups of baking flour are poured into a 1 gallon plastic baggie
along with a teaspoon of salt and another of black pepper.
As the fish chunks come out of the wash, they are dropped into the flour baggie
and shaken until evenly coated, then dropped into the deep fryer
until they float to the top and are browned to an even crunch.
Remove from fryer and set on a platter atop some paper towels
to absorb excess oil and to cool for a couple minutes.
More egg wash or flour mix is made as needed during the cooking.
Picked from the platter and splashed with Crystal Louisiana hot sauce
the clan will eat and talk and eat until all the fish is gone.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I'm on a grilling streak lately after discovering a new cajun all in one seasoning. 
http://www.weberseasonings.com/product/norleans-cajun-seasoning


----------



## Guest

For frying fish, here’s the recipe I’ve used for years:

Serves 8-10

3 pounds fish
3 cups milk
1 egg
2 tablespoons Zatarain’s Creole mustard
2 tablespoons Tabasco
3 cups yellow cornmeal
2 teaspoons ground white pepper
2 teaspoons garlic powder
Peanut or vegetable oil

Cut fish into fillets about 3/4 inch thick. Set aside. Mix milk, egg, mustard, and Tabasco together in bowl. Set aside.

Mix cornmeal, white pepper and garlic powder together in large Zip-Loc bag.

Dip a few fillets in batter and then place in bag and close. Shake bag to coat and then remove fillets and fry in hot oil at 350 degrees until crisp and golden. Drain on baking rack or paper towels.

Make some hush puppies, corn on cob and cole slaw. Pour yourself a cold IPA and enjoy!


----------



## Megalops

Well, I hesitate to post this as the pics are not on point appetizing, but here goes. Git you some kosher salt and mix it with a bunch of Egg beaters egg whites. Lay a layer down, plop a mangrove snapper and sheepshead on top. Stuff with tomatoes onion garlic, etc. cover with the salt mixture and bake. Unreal. You’re welcome America.


----------



## Megalops

Why did this shizzle multi post pics?


----------



## Fritz

Megalops THAT looks interesting! How long and what temp do you bake at? Convection or regular oven? 

Did you leave the scales on?

Thx


----------



## Megalops

Hey Fritz, I bake at 450F for 20 to 25 minutes depending on size of fish, and let rest 5 to 10 minutes before cracking. The salt crust forms a hard outer shell, crack it and woila! Yes, scale the fish, remove gills and guts. I had to remove head as they wouldn’t both fit. Turns out awesome, and not overly salty at all. Redfish comes out really well too. Oh, convection oven by the way.


----------



## Mike C

Mega,
Was this Saturdays catch? 
Good talking with you at the gas station. 
BTW,
The fish were there and they wouldn't hit anything we had except for plastic shrimp. 
Didn't get any boatside, but we did hook into them. Kept getting into the pilings.
Thanks for the tip. ☺


----------



## Megalops

Hi Mike C! No these were not from Saturday just an older pic. It was nice chatting with you, we should plan a trip or two in future. Good job on the fish action.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Keep a few small slot redfish in your freezer. Pull the guts and gills, leave the head and scales on. Next time you fire up your smoker, fill the cavity with something interesting and smoke that thing until the skin peels away easily. The head meat is the best.

If you fillet your redfish don't forget to keep run you knife along the bottom of the gill plate to remove the two pectoral fins with the flesh attached. The same way people remove snapper "throats."

Start keeping sheepshead if you don't already. They make the best ceviche. They are also nice to grill whole while sitting around the camp at night. The yield is low, but if you grill them whole it doesn't really matter. If there are kids around, make them useful and enlist them to do your sheep fishing along the bulkhead. This strategy has never failed me.


----------



## Mike C

Megalops said:


> Hi Mike C! No these were not from Saturday just an older pic. It was nice chatting with you, we should plan a trip or two in future. Good job on the fish action.


I really appreciate the location tip. Rebecca was stoked when she hooked into that first fish. She got really sad when it hit the the piling and came off. 
I'm always up for another fishing trip. Got lots of time since I'm retired.


----------



## jimsmicro

Cook them? I thought this was a website for fly chucking push poling catch and release tree huggers?



I batter and fry the white flakey fish with some home made french fries to eat ton the patio with some home made beer. Reds and any other darker meat fish get thrown back where they belong for the most part.


----------



## permitchaser

I read this hole thread and I'm so darn hungry now....


----------



## Hardluk81




----------



## anytide

cut in even pieces or fingers.
fried in 2/1 cornmeal over flour
ol bay
salt n pepper
black bass pictured.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Just had a killer 16oz strip. I couldn't eat a bite, but come to this thread instantly wish I had some fresh fish, and wish I was home, and not in Oklahoma lol.


----------



## yobata

I'm going to panko the flounder I caught today and sauté it butter/olive oil


----------



## gaman

I grill or bake all my fish. Frying fish is an art I have never perfected and neither has most restaurants.


----------



## Capnredfish

Nice toasted bun, beer battered with homemade pear/cabbage slaw on top, home made tarter or remolaude and fresh squeezed lemon. 
For snapper, 98.3 degrees and without slaw.


----------



## crboggs

Baked or blackened typically. 

But I've been known to scale, gut, and grill smaller snapper (vermillion especially) whole after rubbing them with olive oil and stuffing them with crushed garlic and lemon slices...


----------



## EdK13

FISH BREADING

1 cup yellow cornmeal or half and half yellow cornmeal and cracker crumbs. If you use crackers, ditch the salt.
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1/2 teaspoons paprika 
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard 
1/2 teaspoon onion powder 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

Beat an egg or two and dip your fish, then roll it in your coating. If you want extra thick coating, do it again. I usually add salt to egg for loosening. Fry or saute.

Simple Simona

LA Hot sauce
Wet Mustard
Red Pepper
Corn Meal
Brined Trout Fillets

Place bite sized pieces in a bowl. Coat with LHS, Mustard, and sprinkle-sprinkle cayenne pepper
Toss and put in fridge for ten minutes. Dredge in Corn meal and fry to perfection.

BEER BATTER 

1 can beer 
1 egg (or if it turns out too greasy, two egg whites)
1 cup self rising flour
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
2 tablespoons onion powder 
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon each salt and pepper
1/4 teaspoon cayenne

Beat all ingredients and have an extra plate to the side of plain flour.. 1/4 to 1/2 cup maximum. 

Dredge the fish in the flour, shake off the excess, then in the batter. Then fry. It helps your batter stick to the fish. 

HUSH PUPPIES 
These are a necessity with fried catfish or Sea Trout. And you can use this batter without the veggies to fry your fish in, and when you have all the fish done, add your finely chopped veggies. It's also a great thing to dip hot dogs or little smokies in and fry.

3/4 cup yellow corn meal 
3/4 cup self-rising flour 
1/3 cup milk or beer or buttermilk
1 teaspoon each salt and pepper
1 egg 
1/2 small chopped onion 
1 tsp. garlic powder
Squirt of mustard

Optional ingredients:
1/2 bell pepper or hot one chopped
1/2 cup whole kernel corn

Shelled Conch

Mix cornmeal, flour, sugar, salt, and soda. Beat a egg. Add milk then add to the dry mixture. Stir in onion. Batter should be stiff. If batter is too dry, add more liquids or if too liquid, add flour. Drop by small spoonfuls into deep hot oil at 3 fiddy - 370.

Now here's where you can play- try an equal amount of lemon pepper. Or Slap ya mama, or chupacabra seasoning instead of salt and pepper.. 

Blackened-obvious. Be sure to use clarified butter or clarify some your own self to keep the solids from burning. 
But as a side try plantains and mango salsa- its real nice.


----------



## Cronced

My favorite snapper dish is to cover the fillets with a basil pesto and bake hot for a few minutes. Serve this over a sauteed mix or red onions, corn, snow peas, cherry tomatoes and garlic. This whole thing goes on a bed of mixed greens (think arugula and spinach type blends).


----------



## State fish rob

One of my favorites is spanish filets. Cut in strips rolled and toothplcked. Boil in old bay seaoning served with or w/o cocktail sauce. Wifes family owned a seafood restaurant in calabash nc for 40 years , hard to beat anything fried ,except maybe lizard fish. Lol


----------



## lemaymiami

Wait a minute... are y’all saying you’re supposed to cook your fish?


----------



## TravHale

Plain ol' fried with jalapeno cornbread and greens 









Pan Grilled Gulf Speckled Trout Topped with an Onion, Cherry Tomato, Garlic, Dill, Jalapeño Medley, Served Over Cajun Rice, and Grilled Summer Squash on the Side.









Pan and Oven Seared Flounder with Asparagus and Olive Oil Couscous and Shallot, Lemon, Butter sauce.









Blackened fish tacos 









Veracruz Style Speckled Trout









Grilled whole


----------



## Jason M

I have been doing a lot more whole fish lately. You get way more yield than just fillets and the skin gives it more flavor. 

Most recently I've done this with snapper, sheepshead, trout and hogfish.

What else do you guys like whole? Flounder obviously. 

I've also been bleeding all of my fish.


----------



## TravHale

Jason M said:


> I have been doing a lot more whole fish lately. You get way more yield than just fillets and the skin gives it more flavor.
> 
> Most recently I've done this with snapper, sheepshead, trout and hogfish.
> 
> What else do you guys like whole? Flounder obviously.
> 
> I've also been bleeding all of my fish.


Pompano are great broiled whole.


----------



## Copahee Hound

TravHale said:


> Plain ol' fried with jalapeno cornbread and greens
> View attachment 150963
> 
> 
> Pan Grilled Gulf Speckled Trout Topped with an Onion, Cherry Tomato, Garlic, Dill, Jalapeño Medley, Served Over Cajun Rice, and Grilled Summer Squash on the Side.
> View attachment 150964
> 
> 
> Pan and Oven Seared Flounder with Asparagus and Olive Oil Couscous and Shallot, Lemon, Butter sauce.
> View attachment 150965
> 
> 
> Blackened fish tacos
> View attachment 150966
> 
> 
> Veracruz Style Speckled Trout
> View attachment 150967
> 
> 
> Grilled whole
> View attachment 150968


i had to google Veracruz style, but I’m sure glad I did! That sound delicious with about any white fish


----------



## Dadvocate

I've had 40 years to master LOL. I usually freeze my fish in a brine solution so I can share with family/friends at get togethers. I like to grill sometimes when its just me and the wife. Redfish and Mahi I like to blacken, sprinkle with Chef Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish Magic Seasoning Blend after dipping in melted butter, lemon juice and and hot sauce. Cast iron pan just starting to smoke couple minutes each side. DO NOT OVERCOOK. Everything else gets fried. I start in an egg/milk wash let fish soak in that for at least 30 minutes. Then into a ziploc with unseasoned Panko shake. Then fish goes into another ziploc of House Autry Seafood breading mix skaken then rest on a platter while I get another batch ready. Cook til floating and steam/bubbling has slowed way down. DO NOT OVERCOOK. That is why everyone that has tasted mine likes mine better than seafood restaurants. They almost always overcook. 
Hint: If cooking for groups up to 25 I'll throw in a batch of fries after 2 batches of fish so the group can start moving through the line and it helps to clean the oil a little. There are a thousand products out there but these mentioned are the best I've found and not too salty.


----------



## NealXB2003

I know it's sacrilege, but I've been messing with an air fryer lately. Batter just like you would for pan frying. Mist with peanut oil and run it in the air fryer on 350. It does take almost twice as long as cooking a similar sized fillet in grease. It's 95% as crispy as swimming in hot oil, but a lot healthier.


----------



## TravHale

Copahee Hound said:


> i had to google Veracruz style, but I’m sure glad I did! That sound delicious with about any white fish


It's pretty good. I like to serve it up with a side of corn/tortilla chips and scoop it up.


----------



## topnative2

I had 2 trout fillets to cook and I wanted to keep it simple....

washed the fillets in water
roll in Progresso Italians bread crumbs
dropped it into a small amount of hot virgin olive oil in a non-stick pan \cook till white

simple and really tasty


----------



## State fish rob

^^^. Where can I get some of that hot virgin oil ? Sounds great !


----------



## bryson

We were going to have redfish for dinner but decided to go out, so I had cajun/blackened redfish over grits for lunch today. Made the grits with whole milk and sprinkled with a little garlic powder and some parm cheese.

Nothing fancy at all, but not bad for a quick meal and it saved me from wasting the fish.


----------



## The Dandy Dory

For redfish or striped bass I like to line a tinfoil with aluminum foil. Slice limes and place them on the aluminum foil. Then place the fillets on top of the limes. Take chili, garlic, paprika, salt and pepper and sprinkle liberally on fillets. Next place in 375 degree oven until flaky. Squeeze lime juice on top.

For haddock, pollock, or flounder I do a lemon version of this with just lemon, salt, pepper, and garlic.

I pan fry or blacken any fresh water fish.


----------



## Cronced

With snook season upon us, this is my current go to.

Take the snook out of the fridge an hour before you cook it and make sure it's patted dry and clean. Add salt and pepper.

Heat a non stick over medium heat and put about a tablespoon of olive oil in it. Add the snook and add a tab of butter. Flip the snook every minute and baste with the butter and oil until the fish flakes. It should still have a little bit of translucence in the middle.

Set the snook aside. Add a tablespoon or two of cooking wine to the pan to deglaze and reduce a little. Take it off the heat, add another tab of butter and a few drops of Sriracha. Stir that up and use it as sauce on your snook.

Serve it with whatever. It is killer!


----------



## skinny_fishing

I've tried many different ways, but my favorite is blackened mangrove snapper on the grill. Just had some today actually.

Also love love love Hogfish but I gotta pay for that and it ain't cheap lol. There's a local restaurant on the beach here that gets hogfish off their boat on the regular, so I usually get my hogfish fix there.....Blackened on the grill of course


----------



## Skinnee

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I love, love, love fried crappie/sac-a-lait. My uncle is a bit of a crappie and walley savant, so he hooks us up with a fish fry most of the time when I visit my parents. We used to catch our own crappie, but once we switched to fishing salt, we mostly ate redfish.
> 
> I actually used to fry a lot of redfish and black drum and I loved them. We brined the fillets in the bag along with a couple tablespoons of lemon juice and froze it. The brine pulled the blood and a lot of oil out of the fillet before it froze, preventing the excessively fishy taste drum can have and the brine also protected the fillets from freezer burn. I won't claim fried drum is as good as crappie, but it was still damn good. I grilled a lot of drum also... ...and made the occasional courtboullion.
> 
> I gotta get a trolling motor on my boat and start meat fishin' for crappie, white perch and yellow perch. I don't mind throwing back a redfish or bass these days, but I really like having fish in the freezer.
> 
> Nate


Bring a toothpick for the leftover scales! Haha


----------



## ShaggyPalm

_Grilled blackened or fried depending on the fish
_


----------



## ShaggyPalm

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I love, love, love fried crappie/sac-a-lait. My uncle is a bit of a crappie and walley savant, so he hooks us up with a fish fry most of the time when I visit my parents. We used to catch our own crappie, but once we switched to fishing salt, we mostly ate redfish.
> 
> I actually used to fry a lot of redfish and black drum and I loved them. We brined the fillets in the bag along with a couple tablespoons of lemon juice and froze it. The brine pulled the blood and a lot of oil out of the fillet before it froze, preventing the excessively fishy taste drum can have and the brine also protected the fillets from freezer burn. I won't claim fried drum is as good as crappie, but it was still damn good. I grilled a lot of drum also... ...and made the occasional courtboullion.
> 
> I gotta get a trolling motor on my boat and start meat fishin' for crappie, white perch and yellow perch. I don't mind throwing back a redfish or bass these days, but I really like having fish in the freezer.
> 
> Nate


My Uncles up in Wisconsin always do the walleye. Don't get that down here in FL but it is a great eating fish.


----------



## BullRed

Honestly, I'll take it whatever way I can get it! My father in-law makes some awesome cedar plank salmon that we get for almost every birthday/holiday. We go to the keys every winter/spring for a couple weeks and catch a ton of mangrove snapper off the dock and make cerviche on the spot. But, my personal favorite fish to eat would be grouper cooked anyway.


----------



## Snoball

Sear filet of grouper or snook on hot oven proof skillet in two table spoons of olive oi for 3-6 min depending on thickness till a little brown on edges.

Preheat oven to 425 and put straight into oven for 10minutes.

Then remove from pan add 4 tablespoons butter, splash of lemon, splash of balsamic, and a little garlic. Drizzle on top of fish and serve over whatever. Pasta, greens, rice.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Skinnee said:


> Bring a toothpick for the leftover scales! Haha


Ah, hell naw! If I can’t fillet it, I don’t keep it.

Nate


----------



## BrainlessBoater

I’ve cooked crappie lots of ways, but this looks interesting. I will try for sure.


----------



## Silent Drifter

Stuffed flounder baked is about as good as it gets ,followed closely by stuffed shrimp 😋 i also deep fry my sheephead in peanut oil my lil presto 6 quart is perfect ! I mix the Louisiana regular and Cajun fish batter really good like that ....


----------



## karstopo

redfish fried in panko for fish tacos. Homemade Chipotle mayo, cilantro, shredded cabbage, squeeze of lime. 
Good when I want to stretch the fish to feed a lot of people with just a little bit of fish. Probably my favorite way to eat redfish. 








Another way to bake fish (trout and sheepshead) is with a mayo, butter and Parmesan topping. Old bay, onion and other seasonings get in there too. Recipes online. 








Fillet of Stuffed Flounder on the left and center, stuffed fillet of sand trout a.k.a white trout a.k.a. gulf trout on the right. Stuffing is mirepoix, crab, shrimp, breadcrumbs, a little egg, seasoning. Sand trout was every bit as good if not better than the flounder.

Blackened redfish, Speckled trout fried in corn meal. speckled Trout amandine, fried fresh bluefish in Breadcrumbs. there are many ways to enjoy fish. Fresh Spanish mackerel makes great sashimi.


----------



## Capnredfish

Short buttermilk soak, shake excess, seasoned flour and deep fried. Toasted bun, homemade slaw, tomato slices, homemade tarter and fresh squeeze of lemon.


----------



## Maddox Bay Guy

Ben said:


> Definitely going to give that a try. I have a small propane wok on the patio I have been experimenting with. Completely fascinated with Asian cooking and how different the preparation is versus a Euro/Mediterranean/Caribbean I am use to cooking with.


Instead of grilling Redfish on the half shell, try brushing with olive oil, coating with large Panko bread crumbs and baking in oven, or air frying. Add lemon and butter. Season to you preferance. Wonderful


----------



## Cody Taylor

Lemon butter and capers fix about everything up nicely


----------



## TailHunter13

Blackened of course


----------



## rovster

don’t always cook…..👀


----------

